# Best Fixie (bicycle) for the money???



## wnewport

I'm looking to buy a fixed gear bicycle. 
 The only options I currently know of are purchasing a name-brand (trek, bianchi, fuji, etc.) from a local shop for 500+ dollars, buying an old frame and the parts separate, or getting one from bikesdirect.com for 350 dollars (best option I think).

 Are there any other online vendors or options I should consider rather than buying used locally?

 Thanks fellow cyclists,

 Wyatt


----------



## ronin74

One word: Bianchi


----------



## wnewport

600 dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God Bianchi's are sexy though. I could just get a Huffy and spray paint it that wonderful sea-foam green.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnewport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_600 dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God Bianchi's are sexy though. I could just get a Huffy and spray paint it that wonderful sea-foam green._

 

Yeah, and I could paint ibuds metallic gray and call them SE530s.


----------



## gz76

I assume you're looking for a road bike? There's as much variety with fixies as there is with headphone amps, so you should probably be more specific on what you're after! I ride a Bianchi Pista, but I reckon you could do better for the money. Try a Surley Steamroller, a Cannondale Capo, or Kona Paddywagon. If you want really cheap, look for a SE Draft.

 Believe it or not, but building your own will probably cost you as much, if not more, than buying one ready made if you want a nice custom job.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ride a Bianchi Pista,..._

 

gz, so you ride the bike in the picture? If you had to do it over would you still ride that bike? And curious, what's the weight?


----------



## gz76

Yep, like the one in the photo (2007 model). Never weighed it tho - it's not that heavy, but not the lightest stock fixie either. I'm a fan of a clean, classic style steel frame, which is where the Pista is good. Unfortunately I'm not a big fan of the decals, which are applied before the clearcoat, so they can't be removed. And I don't think the stock components are that great - time will tell I guess. If I was going to get another bike, I'd probably go for a custom job built around a Steamroller frame to keep it affordable. But doing that would still cost more than a stock Pista!

 Oh, and if you're going to ride fixed, it's a good idea to still have at least a front brake for emergency use! Trust me.


----------



## ronin74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ If I was going to get another bike, I'd probably go for a custom job built around a Steamroller frame to keep it affordable. But doing that would still cost more than a stock Pista!

 Oh, and if you're going to ride fixed, it's a good idea to still have at least a front brake for emergency use! Trust me._

 

Brakes on a fixie?! Blasphemy.
 But I'll look into the Steamroller, never heard of it.


----------



## gz76

The current model Steamroller frame comes in a burgundy colour, however the previous model came in a flecked charcoal colour. I reckon the charcoal looks better if you can find one - some places will probably still have some older stock floating around.


----------



## gz76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronin74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brakes on a fixie?! Blasphemy._

 

I really never use my brake - you don't need to with a fixie, but I'm not suicidal either. I also wear a helmet. I'm so uncool!


----------



## oicdn

I used to work directly under the owner of Bikesdirect, and as much as I hate recommending that place...it's by far your best buy for the dollar....


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to work directly under the owner of Bikesdirect, and as much as I hate recommending that place...it's by far your best buy for the dollar...._

 

I have read that a lot of people like the Kilo TT that bikesdirect sells. Your best bet for info is to check bikefroums.net's fixed/SS forum. Personally I love my Bianchi Pista.


----------



## thebikingengineer

Check craigslist if you don't want to spend too much. I got mine for ~$200 a few years ago and have put about 1000 miles on it in that time. It's currently undergoing a SS conversion (flip flop rear wheel) because it messes with my form on the road bike (which I race of course) and coasting is a good thing.

 Depending on how you're using it I'd recommend brakes as well. You don't really need them until someone decides to jump off the sidewalk in front of you or turn in front of you in their car, then you really need them a lot.

 What kind of gearing are you looking at? I was using a 46/16 for my fixed but going to 46/18 for the SS.


----------



## Lazarus Short

You list your location as Kansas City/Boston. If you are in KC just now, you should go down to the Acme Bicycle Co. It's a little shop on 18th Street, just east of Oak [in the Crossroads District], and they're really into unusual bikes. They know fixed gears well. 

 I have a stout MTB frame I would give you, but you probably want to make it road bike based.

 Laz


----------



## Akathisia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You list your location as Kansas City/Boston. If you are in KC just now, you should go down to the Acme Bicycle Co. It's a little shop on 18th Street, just east of Oak [in the Crossroads District], and they're really into unusual bikes. They know fixed gears well. 

 I have a stout MTB frame I would give you, but you probably want to make it road bike based.

 Laz_

 

I'm all about local business, but, I have had 2 terrible customer service experiences at ACME.

 If your not dressed like a hipster, they don't want to talk to you.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have read that a lot of people like the Kilo TT that bikesdirect sells. Your best bet for info is to check bikefroums.net's fixed/SS forum. Personally I love my Bianchi Pista._

 

The bad thing about bikeforums is there are too many elitist arseholes on there where if you don't own an Orbea or something of the like, you're shunned at and everything else is junk.

 Look at it this way, road bikes for the most part are the same. Everybody uses the same geometry, same gruppo, everything. You can pretty much connect the dots with the parts between bikes. Unlike MTB's where everything is different, and plays a more significant role, it's not worth the price difference IMO. If anything, you can buy the bike from bikesdirect, then just go buy the frame of the bike you're really after, and still be ahead wallet wise and have the same, if not better built bike...


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The bad thing about bikeforums is there are too many elitist arseholes on there where if you don't own an Orbea or something of the like, you're shunned at and everything else is junk.

 Look at it this way, road bikes for the most part are the same. Everybody uses the same geometry, same gruppo, everything. You can pretty much connect the dots with the parts between bikes. Unlike MTB's where everything is different, and plays a more significant role, it's not worth the price difference IMO. If anything, you can buy the bike from bikesdirect, then just go buy the frame of the bike you're really after, and still be ahead wallet wise and have the same, if not better built bike..._

 

That is true, I mostly spend my time on the fixed gear single speed forum which is mostly a bunch of hipsters, but it is not too bad as long so you come in sounding realy pretentous about how you are going to be a bad a** velodrome/kerin racer(and have never done either before.)


----------



## TheRobbStory

The BFSSFG forum is essentially useless.

 If you're in Boston, get on Craigslist. There are a ton of messengers there.

 I think Bikes Direct sells a Motobecane for around $500 complete. If you plan on doing any serious riding, expect to shell out another $500 replacing components after a month.

 If you've never ridden fixed before, buy a garage sale/pawn shop/craigslist beater road bike for about ~$20, and spend another $70 - $200 on a decent track rear wheel. You'll be able to use the existing parts on the bike (get some BMX chainring bolts to convert the cranks to SS) and you're good to go.

 Ride with a brake for at least the first month. You will thank me.

 The Bianchi Pista is way overpriced for what you're getting. Save your money.

 I suggest you do a bit of homework before you bite the bullet and buy something new. Do a google search for "Sheldon Brown" and read everything he's ever written. You will be a better person for it.
 So yeah, for what you're looking to spend, a conversion is definitely the way to go.

 Don't say 'fixie.' Ever.

 Finally, here's where I brag about my latest track bike:






 and in action :-D :


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm all about local business, but, I have had 2 terrible customer service experiences at ACME.

 If your not dressed like a hipster, they don't want to talk to you._

 

I'm sorry to hear of your bad experience, I thought it was a cool place. I am often wrong. Yes, the OP should start at Craig's List.


----------



## jeff1909

Quote: 





wnewport said:


> I'm looking to buy a fixed gear bicycle.
> The only options I currently know of are purchasing a name-brand (trek, bianchi, fuji, etc.) from a local shop for 500+ dollars, buying an old frame and the parts separate, or getting one from bikesdirect.com for 350 dollars (best option I think).
> 
> Are there any other online vendors or options I should consider rather than buying used locally?
> ...


 
   
  I recently happened upon Solé Bicycle Co. while searching for a new fixie. Their bikes are really cool looking, and only cost $349. I ended up ordering one and am glad I did. Great, solid fixed gear bike.
   
  -Jeff


----------



## pigmode

^ I too would like my fixed-gear dropped from a C130 with a T10 chute.
   
  Been looking at the NJS track bikes on ebay, and sure would be nice to get one early next year. Time for another gratuitous pic of my last fixed-gear.


----------



## pigmode

...and its spare wheelset (love those custom anodized Phil's).


----------



## Lazarus Short

Pigmode, what are those brass-colored ferrules between the hub flanges and the spokes?  I've never seen that before.


----------



## pigmode

Those are brass washers. I can't remember the reason or theory behind them but the builder Eric Gottlieb, has an excellent rep and will be my go-to for a road wheelset near the end of the year.


----------



## marcocontreras

Did you get fixie bicycle of your choice?


----------



## marcocontreras

If you are still searching for fixie bicycle and want to buy the bicycle so you can go through this fixie bike site this will  surely help you  to gather more information regarding the fixie  and select the fixed gear bicycles of your choice.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





marcocontreras said:


> If you are still searching for fixie bicycle and want to buy the bicycle so you can go through this fixie bike site this will  surely help you  to gather more information regarding the fixie  and select the fixed gear bicycles of your choice.


 
   
   
  If this is addressed to me, I've decided to build up a small-geared singlespeed road frame instead. Have decided against the fixed-gear _for now_, because my knees have been showing signs of old injuries, and to tell the truth I don't know how many more miles I have left in them.
   
  Been doing a lot of climbing on the agressive (17-24%) small hills we have here, and I'd like to climb Haleakala two more time next year, so priorities need to be set. Its a moving target, so we'll see how it goes with time.


----------

